

CMS_Admin, my open source cms - websitescenes
http://blog.websitescenes.com/rails-3-content-management-system

======
websitescenes
Just wanted to share a side project that I have been working on for the last
couple of months. Hard to put the time in with a full time web development
job, but still wanted to share. There is a bunch of cleanup to do since I spit
this out pretty quickly... If anyone wants to help, feel free to let me know.

